

Designing for Scale. Three Principles and Three Practices from Tapad Engineering - riqbal
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/5/11/designing-for-scale-three-principles-and-three-practices-fro.html

======
thomasfl
This sort of thing is cool to read about. Now I have to go back to my web
developer job and continue working on a site that won't need to scale . I
guess this goes for the 99% of the planets web developers as well.

